

An Introduction to Programming in Emacs Lisp - clockwork_189
http://www.rattlesnake.com/emacs-lisp-intro.html

======
ryanklee
Much, much better formats and formatting at this (official?) GNU site.

<http://www.gnu.org/software/emacs/emacs-lisp-intro/>

~~~
oddthink
Wow, they finally stopped centering all the text in their online help!
Hallelujah!

------
vog
The annoying background pattern hurts my eyes and immediately made me not
wanting to read any further.

Luckily, the "Table of Contents" points to a normal, readable page with a
plain white background.

However, I wonder how many other potential readers are turned off by the main
page so much that they don't click the "Table of Contents" link.

~~~
phaer
The text is included in emacs. To read it with your favorite color-theme press
M-x info m Emacs L<Tab> enter.

------
mih
Another good resource

<http://learn-elisp-for-emacs.org/>

~~~
praptak
And another, "get me to the useful stuff now": <http://steve-
yegge.blogspot.com/2008/01/emergency-elisp.html>

------
joshuagay
The FSF sells a printed version of this as well.
<http://shop.fsf.org/product/Intro_to_Emacs_Lisp_3rd_Ed/>

